# Presupuesto actualización PC para 2021



## daavidml93 (13 Dic 2020)

Buenas,

Dispongo de un PC con las siguientes especificaciones:

Procesador: Intel® Core™ I7-7700K
Tarjeta Gráfica: EVGA RTX 2080
Memoria: Corsair Vengeance LED DDR4 3000Mhz 32GB
Placa base: Asus P8Z68-V PRO 
Refrigeración: Corsair Hydro Series H115i (2017)
https://www.amazon.es/Corsair-Hydro-H115i-All-One/dp/B019955RNQ
Me gustaría actualizar mi PC en 2021 ya que creo que se me esta quedando algo corto al menos en CPU y la GPU viendo el salto que han pegado las 3000 de Nvidia creo que también. Soy un usuario que juega a 2k con intenciones de jugar a 4k en un futuro cercano, actualmente tengo un televisor donde de vez en cuando intento jugar algún juego en 4k. No stremeo.

Estaba pensando en pasar a una CPU de al menos 8 núcleos 16 hilos, es decir, algo que me dure al menos unos 3/4 años. Se que en pocos meses Intel saca su nueva generación y seguramente los precios varíen, por eso no se si es mejor esperar un poco más. En cuanto a placa la verdad que no sabria por que decantarme, sobre todo marca y modelo. Tema de la RAM creo que con 32 GB aún debería aguantar, no se cuanto tiempo y en cuanto a la gráfica seguramente sea la 3080ti en el caso de que la saquen.

¿Podéis ayudarme?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## FerentZ (13 Dic 2020)

al no tener tanta prisa yo esperaria a  ver que sale para recomendarte una cosa u otra y segun presupuesto, porque algo ahora seria solo especular


----------



## Valdebebas (15 Dic 2020)

Yo actualizaria el procesador (y la placa dado el caso). La RTX 2080 es una bestia por mucho que hayan salido las series 3000 y mas teniendo DLSS.


----------



## daavidml93 (16 Dic 2020)

Valdebebas dijo:


> Yo actualizaria el procesador (y la placa dado el caso). La RTX 2080 es una bestia por mucho que hayan salido las series 3000 y mas teniendo DLSS.


Cual me recomendarías ahora mismo sin que haya salido la serie 11 de Intel?


----------



## FerentZ (16 Dic 2020)

Ahora el que merece la pena es el Ryzen 5600x, muy buen bicho para jugar y mas


----------



## daavidml93 (16 Dic 2020)

No veis los 6 núcleos 12 hilos como algo corto? me refiero, que ya existiendo procesadores de 8/16 los juegos empezaran a aprovechar mas los 8 núcleos o aun queda tiempo para eso?


----------



## FerentZ (16 Dic 2020)

bueno, creo que aun queda bastante para eso, igual que el RTX que se le da tanto bombo y hay un par de juegos contados... lo que si importa es el dlss  pero es otro tema.
6 núcleos en mi opinión es lo mínimo en gaming actual, si no fuese por AMD seguimos con 4 núcleos 8 hilos con Intel... ahora sacan 6 núcleos hasta en la sopa todos, eso es bueno, los juegos cada vez aprovechan mas, pero no todos de repente los usan queda un tiempo aun. por ahora 6 minimo para jugar y 8 para jugar y stremear, que con 6 puedes, esta claro pero con 8 vas mas holgado, tambien es si tienes mas presupuesto puedes poner el ryzen de 8 núcleos, pero mira los 5xxx no gen anterior, estos 5xxx han subido un buen peldaño en rendimiento.


----------



## daavidml93 (21 Dic 2020)

Estoy barajando la posibilidad de comprar algo por segunda mano o alguna oportunidad nuevo del ryzen 3700x o intel 10700, incluso la serie anterior, 3600x o 10600k, ya que por lo que estoy viendo en 2k y 4k rinden prácticamente lo mismo que los nuevos ryzen, como mucho 10 fps abajo. No se si lo veis bien o ya es irse a una generación muy antigua. Estoy hablando de adquirir algo por no mucho dinero.


----------



## FerentZ (22 Dic 2020)

salvo que salga muy barato...


----------



## daavidml93 (24 Dic 2020)

400€ el 3700x y placa base GIGABYTE AORUS X570 ELITE con garantía, esto seria algo muy barato?


----------



## FerentZ (24 Dic 2020)

son 120€ mas baratos que el precio original,  si tienen poco uso y garantia.. no esta mal, es casi el precio de los productos sin IVA, luego ya seria bajar segun el estado


----------



## daavidml93 (8 Abr 2021)

Buenas,

Reabro este hilo para volver a preguntar según la situación actual y lo que se viene. Me recomendáis comprar un Ryzen 5000 o ya mejor esperar a las nueva generaciones de intel, placas y DDR5 a finales de año?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## FerentZ (9 Abr 2021)

si no tienes prisa, saldran nuevas revisiones de AMD tambien, por ahora no compraria nada si puedes esperar


----------



## daavidml93 (10 Abr 2021)

¿A que te refieres con nuevas revisiones? ¿Ryzen 5000 mas baratos?


----------



## FerentZ (11 Abr 2021)

nuevas versiones, aparte de mas stock


----------



## daavidml93 (17 Abr 2021)

Aprovecho para preguntar sobre tarjetas graficas, se como esta la situación y todo, pero tengo oportunidad de poder pillar una y queria preguntar que veis mas viable sobre todo de cara a futuro, de 2 o 3 años, si RTX 3080 o RX 6900xt, se que en amd no tienen implementado el dlss y no se si lo acabaran haciendo, el ray tracing me da exactamente igual, con estos datos no se si sabéis guiarme.


----------



## FerentZ (17 Abr 2021)

No te se decir con las ultimas gama alta de AMD me quede en la rx 480 que iba de perlas, ahora mismo estoy con una 2080 super encantado, posiblemente cogeria una 3080, pero tal como están las cosas, miraría la más barata.
RayTracing aun me sigue pareciendo en pañales, le faltan por mi como una mínimo o dos generaciones para que sea algo normalizado


----------



## daavidml93 (18 Abr 2021)

En este caso cuesta lo mismo una 6900xt que una 3080, por eso también lo preguntaba, aun así, ¿te seguirías quedando con la 3080?


----------



## FerentZ (18 Abr 2021)

mirate el articulo que hizo un compi de la web a ver si te aclara mejor https://www.profesionalreview.com/2020/12/14/rx-6900-xt-rtx-3080/


----------



## daavidml93 (18 Abr 2021)

Si si me lo leí, la cosa que ahora ha cambiado el panorama y están igualadas de precio... a futuro para reventa en el caso de creo que la 6900 perdería pero a saber de aquí a un año


----------



## FerentZ (19 Abr 2021)

Ha solido pasar con AMD, que se han devaluado mas


----------

